# Wie alte Ruten Restaurieren?



## ReptiAmphiArthro (1. Oktober 2009)

Hallo Leute in der überschrift stehts ja schon.:l
Genau genommen geht es um folgendes und zwar war ich heute bei meiner Oma und habe den Keller etwas aufgeräumt und was finde ich gesamt 4 Angelruten zwischen 50 und 65 Jahren alt.|uhoh:
Von meinem vor 5 Jahren verstorbenen Opa.
Der Zustand vom Bambus ist ganz gut allerdings diese Metall verbindungsstücke lassen sich nichtmehr richtig aufsetzen.
Außerdem noch zwei Ruten die aus einem anderen Material bestehen und die sind welche eher im berreich von 50 Jahren liegen.
Die Ruten sehn echt noch fantastisch aus unjd da ich nicht viele dinge habe die mich an ihn erinnern würde ich sie gerne dann benutzen.
Allerdings weiß ich nicht wie sie den Keller mit 30 Jahren ohne nutzung vertragen haben.
Könnt ihr mir ein paar Tipps geben wie ich sie wieder nutzbar machen kann oder zu wem ich sie bringen kann?|kopfkrat
Eine der angeln hat sogar eine beschriftung von wem vllt ist ja jemand der älteren generation hier und kennt es noch also von Heinrich Graff Angelsportgeräte Ludwigshafen am Rhein.
Der einen Rute fehlt würde ich sagen die Spitze und ist als Stipprute ausgelegt die anderen allerdings haben eine Halterung für die Rollen.
Klar für mich ist wie gesagt dass ich sie nicht verkaufe und weider das mit ihnen tun wofür sie gebaut wurden.
Hoffe ihr könnt mir dazu einige Pflegetipps geben.
Lg Chris


----------



## Bobster (1. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Wie alte Ruten Restaurieren?*

Stell doch mal ein Foto ein, damit man sich 'ne Vorstellung machen kann.

Sind noch Rollen dabei ?

Sauber machen würde ich sie auf jedenfall mit
einem kleinem Schwammtuch, lauwarmes Wasser
und einem "Hauch" von Spülmittel.


----------



## ReptiAmphiArthro (1. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Wie alte Ruten Restaurieren?*

Ok ich versuchs morgen zu machen.
Abgewaschen hab ich sie bereits der staub von etwa 30 Jahren lag da drauf meine Hände sind trotz häufigem waschen noch schwarz.^^
Man dass sich mein Equipment so schnell um 4 weitere Ruten steigert ist ja geil.
Hab übrigens auchnoch ein uraltes anlockfutter und ne verbeulte dose tränengas gefunden 
Meine Oma hat jetzt gesagt das eigendlich noch ein bis zwei Rollen irgendwo da sein müssten.
Und viele Kunstköder ... da freu ich mich sehr.^^
Lg Chris


----------



## Pit der Barsch (18. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Wie alte Ruten Restaurieren?*



ReptiAmphiArthro schrieb:


> Ok ich versuchs morgen zu machen.
> Abgewaschen hab ich sie bereits der staub von etwa 30 Jahren lag da drauf meine Hände sind trotz häufigem waschen noch schwarz.^^
> Man dass sich mein Equipment so schnell um 4 weitere Ruten steigert ist ja geil.
> Hab übrigens auchnoch ein uraltes anlockfutter und ne verbeulte dose tränengas gefunden
> ...




Und wo sind jetzt die Fotos #c#c#c


----------



## Dart (18. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Wie alte Ruten Restaurieren?*



ReptiAmphiArthro schrieb:


> Klar für mich ist wie gesagt dass ich sie nicht verkaufe und weider das mit ihnen tun wofür sie gebaut wurden.
> Hoffe ihr könnt mir dazu einige Pflegetipps geben.
> Lg Chris


 Warmes Wasser, einen Lappen und eine weiche Bürste nehmen, und erstmal vorsichtig putzen. Die Steckverbindungen sollten sich eigentlich auch richten lassen, wenn sie nicht völlig verkantet sind und noch eine durchgehend runde Form haben. Ich würde nach der Reinigung die Rute wohl mit Leinöl behandeln, das macht einen angenehmen matten Glanz und schadet nicht.


----------



## ReptiAmphiArthro (24. November 2009)

*AW: Wie alte Ruten Restaurieren?*

Ok heute abend besser gesagt in etwa 2,5 stunden kommen endlich die bilder.
Mein Kartenleser wollts irgendwie nich fressen.
Später kann ich euch dann meine alten schön geschrubbten ruten zeigen.^^
Lg Chris


----------



## ReptiAmphiArthro (24. November 2009)

*AW: Wie alte Ruten Restaurieren?*

So nachdem mein pc sich jetzt tatzächlich 7 mal aufgehängt hat, beim hochladen der Bilder glaub ich gehts jetzt.

Ok also die beiden Bambusruten sind von DAM Berlin, DAM ist ja recht bekannt.Hatte ja aber insolvenz angemeldet.

Bei den beiden anderen Ruten steht keine beschriftung.Die Rolle an der Tele-rute ist neu bzw halbwegs habe sie letztens geschenkt bekommen.

Ok ***** beeeep beeeep beeeep
Meine worte eben waren nicht für minderjöhrige ohren geeignet.
Leider ist die auflösung der Kamera zu hoch, weder ein Upload als anhang funktioniert noch über eine upload-seite um den link einzufügen.:c
2,41mb pro bild sind wohl etwas zuviel.
Gibts jemanden der die Bilder verkleinern kann?
Ich würde sie dann einfach per email verschicken.
Bitte melden, dass ich endlich etwas gute hilfe krieg.

Lg Chris


----------



## Nordlichtangler (24. November 2009)

*AW: Wie alte Ruten Restaurieren?*

Bilder verkleinern -> IrfanView, Freeware.  (look at google)
Franz hat auch irgendwo im Bilderteil was dazu geschrieben.


----------



## Nordlichtangler (24. November 2009)

*AW: Wie alte Ruten Restaurieren?*



Dart schrieb:


> ch würde nach der Reinigung die Rute wohl mit Leinöl behandeln, das macht einen angenehmen matten Glanz und schadet nicht.


Das ist nicht teuer, weil man Leinöl auch im Speisebedarf findet.
Für Holz und Kork einfach super, Bambus kann man damit bestimmt auch gut pflegen, besonders wenn der alt und rauh geworden ist.

Geflochtene und anderen moderne Higjtech-Schnüre haben meines Erachtens auf solch alten Ruten+Rollen nichts zu suchen, da paßt die einfachste normale Monofile mit mittlerer Dehnung am besten. 
Spinnangeln würde ich damit auch nicht gerade, aber Ansitz-Posenangeln mit Opas oder Uropas Ruten ist bestimmt nett.


----------



## ReptiAmphiArthro (25. November 2009)

*AW: Wie alte Ruten Restaurieren?*

Hey kannste mir sagen wo genau ich da jetzt die datei verkleinern kann?
Größe ändern geht nich, beim laden sagt der jetzt ungültiges Format.
Kenn mich mit sowas überhaupt nich aus.
Lg Chris


----------



## Bobster (25. November 2009)

*AW: Wie alte Ruten Restaurieren?*

...jetzt mach aber mal voran hier :q

upload hier :http://picr.de/

und dann die Bilder hier rein.

...aber zackig....


----------



## ReptiAmphiArthro (25. November 2009)

*AW: Wie alte Ruten Restaurieren?*







So endlich.^^


----------



## j4ni (25. November 2009)

*AW: Wie alte Ruten Restaurieren?*

Mhh? Weiße Ruten vor einer weißen Wand?


----------



## Algon (25. November 2009)

*AW: Wie alte Ruten Restaurieren?*

Hallo,

das Grün, der einen Rute, kommt mir sehr bekannt vor.
Ich tippe auf eine alte Abu Garcia Suecia.

Mfg Algon


----------



## Bass-Master-Leon (25. November 2009)

*AW: Wie alte Ruten Restaurieren?*

iregend wie offnets nicht alle bilder?!

aber trotzdem sehr schöne ruten


----------



## ReptiAmphiArthro (25. November 2009)

*AW: Wie alte Ruten Restaurieren?*



j4ni schrieb:


> Mhh? Weiße Ruten vor einer weißen Wand?


Wat denn für weiße ruten?
das währ sehr schick aber hab ich nich^^
die aufnahmen sind im keller gemacht worden das is ne normale betonwand.^^

Zum Thema wisst ihr was ich noch machen kann?
Vllt imprägniermittel oder wd4 aufs bambus damit der bambus kein wasser zieht?
Und soll ich neue ringe vor der nutzung aufziehen oder sind die noch ok?
Lg Chris


----------



## Bobster (26. November 2009)

*AW: Wie alte Ruten Restaurieren?*

Bitte lese Dir hier alles genau durch !


AngelDet hat Dir doch erklärt, wie Du die alten Schätzchen 
behandeln sollst !

Ansonsten, Rolle drann, Schnur drauf
und ab ans Wasser zum Posen/Grundangeln mit den 
Stippruten.


----------



## ReptiAmphiArthro (26. November 2009)

*AW: Wie alte Ruten Restaurieren?*

Wenn dat Öl reicht dann mach ich das morgen gleichmal.
Soll ich sie denn regelmäßig behandeln?
Bambus is ja schließlich organisch und kann faulen.
Lg Chris


----------



## Nordlichtangler (26. November 2009)

*AW: Wie alte Ruten Restaurieren?*

Ej, wenn der einfach so faulen würde, dann wären die Ruten längst nicht mehr da. 
Auf die dauerhafte Trockenheit kommt es an, also mal ein paar Stunden naß werden macht nichts, aber dann eben wieder gut abtrocknen und ablüften. 
Wieviel tausend Jahre willst Du die erhalten?  
Der Bambus hält wahrscheinlich bei guter Behandlung länger als die ganzen GFK und CF-Rutenblanks.


----------



## ReptiAmphiArthro (27. November 2009)

*AW: Wie alte Ruten Restaurieren?*

Ich würd ma sagen die nächsten 50-60 Jahre.^^
Aber ein problem gibts bei der einen rute is die spitze zum teil abgebrochen.Ersatz in Bambus finden wird schwer oder?
Lg chris


----------



## j4ni (27. November 2009)

*AW: Wie alte Ruten Restaurieren?*



ReptiAmphiArthro schrieb:


> Wat denn für weiße ruten?
> das währ sehr schick aber hab ich nich^^
> die aufnahmen sind im keller gemacht worden das is ne normale betonwand.^^
> 
> ...




Ohne das ganze OT führen zu wollen: Wie man an den Zeiten sehen kann, habe ich das vor deinem Edit des Bilderpost geschrieben und zu dem Zeitpunkt konnte man noch nichts sehen, ausser den weißen "Board-Hintergrund". 
Ansonsten: Viel Spass mit den Ruten!


----------



## Haifisch_Nico (27. November 2009)

*AW: Wie alte Ruten Restaurieren?*



ReptiAmphiArthro schrieb:


> So endlich.^^


 
Die sind ja der Hammer deine Ruten. Besonders die grüne Spinnrute.:vik:

Halte sie in Ehren.


----------



## ReptiAmphiArthro (28. November 2009)

*AW: Wie alte Ruten Restaurieren?*

@14ni Achso, ja das sah seltsam aus, beitrag ohne alles mit nix.^^

@Haifisch_Nico Ja werde ich tun, ist an sich das einzige andenken an ihn.
Werde sie sehr Pflegen und sie auf jeden Fall wieder benutzen.

Hab jetzt an die grüne Rute ne Fliegenrolle dran gemacht.
Lg Chris


----------

